# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  To big!

## bethdoth

So at almost 58 years old I am very happy with my size and would just like to get a bit leaner. Problem is every time I cut I get bigger, almost to the point that I am going to have to start buying x large shirts vise large. I am about ready to stop lifting and just do HIIT in the mornings 3 times a week and steady state cardio after work. I really am not to worried about losing any muscle as long as I lose bodyfat. Right now I am at about 215 and 16% bodyfat. I have changed my workouts and use lighter weights and higher reps. For example on bench instead of doing 315 for 8ish I do 225 for 16ish.

Any of the other over 50 club sometimes feel like this?

----------


## Charlie67

> Problem is every time I cut I get bigger,


I'd give anything to have your problem, lol.

I think when I was younger I could do several goals at once, I could bulk and lean out, all at the same time. But these days, about a decade behind you, if I bulk, my muscles get bigger under my fat. If I cut, my muscles get smaller under my fat... But either way, the fat stays.

But getting bigger, while cutting.... That's something I wish I could do!

----------


## Obs

Man you should be wearing 2x

You must stretch an xl to the brink.

We arecabout the same size. Xxl is tight on my arms and chest. Xl makez me look doucey

----------


## bethdoth

> Man you should be wearing 2x
> 
> You must stretch an xl to the brink.
> 
> We arecabout the same size. Xxl is tight on my arms and chest. Xl makez me look doucey


Ya but we work way to hard to cover up with a loose fitting shirt. You may have the same problem I have I am thick chest to back, but feel the seams on an xl in the shoulder width is to wide. I was out Saturday night with a large group of people and I was wearing one of my favorite form fitting V necks that I bought from a body building clothing site. One woman made a comment to my wife about my shirt being tight yet three different guys came up to me and asked if my arms ever go down "whatever that means?" I said they are down right now it's not arm day!

Charles: My typical cut is stay on HRT lever Test cyp and add tren . In the past I was doing two tren cycles a year at 200mg tren ace a week. My current cut is at 400mg tren E a week. I loose BF, but always seem to get a bit bigger every time too.

Cylon357: Ya I kinda do the same. I plan my life around my workout goals, the seasons and my partying events. I have to cut in the winter when I am not camping and partying to much.

----------


## Charlie67

> Charles: My typical cut is stay on HRT lever Test cyp and add tren . In the past I was doing two tren cycles a year at 200mg tren ace a week. My current cut is at 400mg tren E a week. I loose BF, but always seem to get a bit bigger every time too.
> .


Out of curiosity, how long are you running Tren when you do your twice a year runs? And why Tren E this time, versus ace?

I run Tren E mostly out of convenience. I can run my Test E mixed with the Tren E, one injection, twice wk, same days and time... simple.

----------


## bethdoth

> Out of curiosity, how long are you running Tren when you do your twice a year runs? And why Tren E this time, versus ace?
> 
> I run Tren E mostly out of convenience. I can run my Test E mixed with the Tren E, one injection, twice wk, same days and time... simple.


Like I said I am pretty happy with my build, so I have been pretty conservative. Just 8 weeks of tren Ace is what I was doing. I went to E because of the timing of injections. I do my HRT every 3.5 days so the E fits that schedule. I used to do ace because I was concerned about the sides. But, know I know that the sides are not that bad for me so I can do E. Typically in 8 weeks I can drop the 2-3% bodyfat and be ready for summer. I am getting older and it's getting a bit harder, my motivation level is not what it used to be.

----------


## Obs

> Ya but we work way to hard to cover up with a loose fitting shirt. You may have the same problem I have I am thick chest to back, but feel the seams on an xl in the shoulder width is to wide. I was out Saturday night with a large group of people and I was wearing one of my favorite form fitting V necks that I bought from a body building clothing site. One woman made a comment to my wife about my shirt being tight yet three different guys came up to me and asked if my arms ever go down "whatever that means?" I said they are down right now it's not arm day!


Those guys were being smartasses because they have never had muscle. My arms will not touch my side without rolling forward. ya... They stick out! 6" from my side at all times. 
No one comments where I can hear. The second they do I will tell them exactly how sinny or fat they are. 
If I tried to hold my arms out further I would look ridiculous. Those guys were jealous they weren't getting the attention you do and alcohol made them brave enough to say something rather than gossip and giggle amoungst each other about the guy that put in effort and looks better.

I had a guy that was 6'8" puff his chest out when I walked in to the gas station. Ffs I am 5'10" and I still have more lean body mass and he had bean pole arms. Why? Why be like that? They are instantly threatened in their manhood and it causes fights. 

2x is tight in arms chest shoulders. I am stupidly thick front to back bit still wide enough my shoulders wont fit. In any direction. Traps and neck lift shirts so that xl is too short. 

Attachment 175671

These are the loosest and best feelin 2x's I can find.
Adidas performance Tee (superlight cotton)
Best shirt I ever had. 

Also like Russel athletic shirts. Cheap and comfortable.

----------


## bethdoth

The guys that commented were acquaintances of the people we were with, yes they were way younger, jealous, and kinda smartasses. Fuck man your Bi's are bigger than mine, tris look about the same. IMHO you should go down a size when going out for the evening. Show that shit off. If you had a gut and it was form fitting on that too, I would say nope wear the baggy shirt. But you don't have a keg for a gut, so I would show off the thickness. I don't care what anyone says you have earned it and the chicks dig it! 
I have gotten a few V neck shirts from here https://www.hotbodz.com/new-arrivals-s/75.htm they are good quality and fit well. They are cut for people built like you.

----------


## Obs

> The guys that commented were acquaintances of the people we were with, yes they were way younger, jealous, and kinda smartasses. Fuck man your Bi's are bigger than mine, tris look about the same. IMHO you should go down a size when going out for the evening. Show that shit off. If you had a gut and it was form fitting on that too, I would say nope wear the baggy shirt. But you don't have a keg for a gut, so I would show off the thickness. I don't care what anyone says you have earned it and the chicks dig it! 
> I have gotten a few V neck shirts from here https://www.hotbodz.com/new-arrivals-s/75.htm they are good quality and fit well. They are cut for people built like you.


I have a few xl shirts but height and my stupid neck are the issue. Thx btw. 

I can also assure you if the punks ever set foot in a gym with you when you had a pump on they would understand their inadequacy and stfu. 

You are thick as hell. 
Might try Gildan 2x as well I like their fit.
Thx for the link

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Those guys were being smartasses because they have never had muscle. My arms will not touch my side without rolling forward. ya... They stick out! 6" from my side at all times. 
> No one comments where I can hear. The second they do I will tell them exactly how sinny or fat they are. 
> If I tried to hold my arms out further I would look ridiculous. Those guys were jealous they weren't getting the attention you do and alcohol made them brave enough to say something rather than gossip and giggle amoungst each other about the guy that put in effort and looks better.
> 
> I had a guy that was 6'8" puff his chest out when I walked in to the gas station. Ffs I am 5'10" and I still have more lean body mass and he had bean pole arms. Why? Why be like that? They are instantly threatened in their manhood and it causes fights. 
> 
> 2x is tight in arms chest shoulders. I am stupidly thick front to back bit still wide enough my shoulders wont fit. In any direction. Traps and neck lift shirts so that xl is too short. 
> 
> Attachment 175671
> ...


You Amish? Your beard is.

----------


## Obs

> You Amish? Your beard is.


Richard...operator at
Last employed job called me amish beard for years.

Sadaam

----------


## HDThunder

> So at almost 58 years old I am very happy with my size and would just like to get a bit leaner. Problem is every time I cut I get bigger, almost to the point that I am going to have to start buying x large shirts vise large. I am about ready to stop lifting and just do HIIT in the mornings 3 times a week and steady state cardio after work. I really am not to worried about losing any muscle as long as I lose bodyfat. Right now I am at about 215 and 16% bodyfat. I have changed my workouts and use lighter weights and higher reps. For example on bench instead of doing 315 for 8ish I do 225 for 16ish.
> 
> Any of the other over 50 club sometimes feel like this?


I feel you on this brother. Will be 58 this year too. I started back on the gas after almost 20 years off Jan. 2018 at 235 and 20+% BF. Wanted to just do a recomp at that weight. In Jan. 2019 I hit 272 on my winter cycle. WTF? Lol. Probably 16-18% BF. I've been on cruise for a month and slowly dropping weight. 264 now while doing tons of cardio and tightening up. Hope to end up at 10-12% at about 240. Never thought I'd be this heavy at this age. I currently stretch a 2x skin tight on the arms and upper body.

----------


## bethdoth

> I feel you on this brother. Will be 58 this year too. I started back on the gas after almost 20 years off Jan. 2018 at 235 and 20+% BF. Wanted to just do a recomp at that weight. In Jan. 2019 I hit 272 on my winter cycle. WTF? Lol. Probably 16-18% BF. I've been on cruise for a month and slowly dropping weight. 264 now while doing tons of cardio and tightening up. Hope to end up at 10-12% at about 240. Never thought I'd be this heavy at this age. I currently stretch a 2x skin tight on the arms and upper body.


You look great for 58! 
Wow you put on 40 pounds in a year and lost about 2% BF. That's great! Your arms and shoulders look massive in your aviator. Ya I have decided to try and get smaller. I started Monday doing light weight and high reps again and increase cardio another 10 minutes to 45-50 minutes 4 -5 times a week. When on the Tren E I was lifting heavy.

I also considering something new to try (Metformine), supposed to be the best anti aging drug out there .... emphases on SUPPOSED TO BE. It prevents the conversion of sugar to glucose and makes your body insulin sensitive. I will probably start a new thread somewhere to see if anyone on the forums has experience with this. 

Every shirt in my closet is to small except the 2 new extra large that I bought. My flexibility totally sucks, my joints hurt, and carrying the extra weight over-all can't be good ... although muscle weight not fat. I have not decided 100%, but next cycle will have to be different. The tren E during my last cycle kicked my ass and I feel left some damage to my lungs. I have done numerous tren A cycles at 250-300mg a week, but tren E at 500 darn near killed me.

Getting older SUCKS!

----------


## HDThunder

Thanks for the compliments brother. You look great too! Jacked old guys are bad ass! lol I'm still lifting hard and heavy. Joints are hanging in there. No major pain. Although the ROM in my shoulders kind of sucks. Can't rotate them far enough back to do squats with bar behind the head. Cardio 5-6 times a week 40 minutes. It's working slowly. Dropping 1-2lb week. 

My winter cycle was 500 Test E; 800 EQ; 500 deca ; 400 mast; 50/day Proviron for 14 weeks. Did 50mg/day Tbol first 8 weeks. Got 20lbs from it. I'm cruising now on 200-250 test and 150-200 mast. Six weeks in I feel amazing. Way better than I did on cycle. More energy. No strength loss even dropping weight. And I'm a walking hard on. My girlfriend is afraid of me. lol

My biggest issue is managing BP. I was pushing 190/100 during my cycle. Combination of weight and all the gear I think. Now in the 150s/80s. I do take Lisinopril for it. Waiting for it to drop into the 140's before I start my spring cutting cycle. Tren A 210; TPP 525; NPP 525 for 12 weeks. Pinning daily. Probably some Var on the second half. Hope that gets me where I want to be without losing much muscle.

And yes, GETTING OLD SUCKS! But at least we can ease the pain with drugs. The gas and cialis have changed my life. And it's required for dating a sex crazed latina! lol She keeps me young.

Adding: Interested in hearing your thoughts on Metformine. Not familiar with it.

----------


## bethdoth

> Thanks for the compliments brother. You look great too! Jacked old guys are bad ass! lol I'm still lifting hard and heavy. Joints are hanging in there. No major pain. Although the ROM in my shoulders kind of sucks. Can't rotate them far enough back to do squats with bar behind the head. Cardio 5-6 times a week 40 minutes. It's working slowly. Dropping 1-2lb week. 
> 
> My winter cycle was 500 Test E; 800 EQ; 500 deca ; 400 mast; 50/day Proviron for 14 weeks. Did 50mg/day Tbol first 8 weeks. Got 20lbs from it. I'm cruising now on 200-250 test and 150-200 mast. Six weeks in I feel amazing. Way better than I did on cycle. More energy. No strength loss even dropping weight. And I'm a walking hard on. My girlfriend is afraid of me. lol
> 
> My biggest issue is managing BP. I was pushing 190/100 during my cycle. Combination of weight and all the gear I think. Now in the 150s/80s. I do take Lisinopril for it. Waiting for it to drop into the 140's before I start my spring cutting cycle. Tren A 210; TPP 525; NPP 525 for 12 weeks. Pinning daily. Probably some Var on the second half. Hope that gets me where I want to be without losing much muscle.
> 
> And yes, GETTING OLD SUCKS! But at least we can ease the pain with drugs. The gas and cialis have changed my life. And it's required for dating a sex crazed latina! lol She keeps me young.
> 
> Adding: Interested in hearing your thoughts on Metformine. Not familiar with it.


I have had a few major injuries over the years ...high sided a motorcycle on the race track at 70+ and broke my neck ... so my C5 and C6 are fused. Left hip replaced because of arthritis, fractured my L4 hunting. So I have some legit pains, but i work through them. 

That is some serious gear. I normally just do test at 200mg test CYP and tren A at 250-300mg for 8 weeks twice a year. Exception to that rule was the last cycle that I ended a bit early because of sides and an ER visit.

Funny you should mention BP. I was on 10mg lisinopril, but the dry couch was terrible. So I recently switched to Lasartan and am currently working with the doc to get dose right. I am close to 3 weeks at 50mg (see pic for current results) my BP was up in the 180/100 range occasionally but averaged 160/98. Way to high. Much better mow. 

Not sure this is cruising 200-250 test and 150-200 mast? I am back to my normal HRT level of 70mg test cyp every 3.5 days. I want to make sure everything is healthy inside me before I run anything new, so I have a sleep study on April 4th and then full labs and an appointment with my doc mid April. If I am healthy inside then I will probably try a new cycle around June 1st that will be 3 months since I ended the tren E.

Yep my wife can't take the amount of sex I want, but I will say she has been very good at just offering me an unsolicited BJ several times a week lately!!! I also do 5mg Cialis twice a day. i have found caber when on cycle turns me into a constant sex machine.

Just google metormin for anti aging

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> So at almost 58 years old I am very happy with my size and would just like to get a bit leaner. Problem is every time I cut I get bigger, almost to the point that I am going to have to start buying x large shirts vise large. I am about ready to stop lifting and just do HIIT in the mornings 3 times a week and steady state cardio after work. I really am not to worried about losing any muscle as long as I lose bodyfat. Right now I am at about 215 and 16% bodyfat. I have changed my workouts and use lighter weights and higher reps. For example on bench instead of doing 315 for 8ish I do 225 for 16ish.
> 
> Any of the other over 50 club sometimes feel like this?


No. Pretty opposit. W/o hormons i shrink like a mf when i cut. And im only 48 :Frown: 
Even my non active wife tells me i migth aswell be a golfer. 

Sent fra min G3311 via Tapatalk

----------


## bethdoth

> No. Pretty opposit. W/o hormons i shrink like a mf when i cut. And im only 48
> Even my non active wife tells me i migth aswell be a golfer. 
> 
> Sent fra min G3311 via Tapatalk


Ya I don't have that problem ... when I cut using test/tren I build a bit of mass each time. I am trying something new and just started yesterday. I am trying an 8 week test at 400mg a week (200mg E3.5D) and var at 40mg a day (20mg in the morning and 20mg with dinner). I hope to just cut some Bodyfat and keep my current mass or even lose just a bit. Kicked up cardio to 45-60 minutes 4 times a week minimum and trying to clean up diet a bit.

----------


## bethdoth

Here is my current build. Only on Var a few days. Will post after 6 weeks on var and extra test.

----------


## Proximal

> Here is my current build. Only on Var a few days. Will post after 6 weeks on var and extra test.


Looking great!

----------


## Charlie67

Damn brother, good work!

----------


## Family_guy

> Here is my current build. Only on Var a few days. Will post after 6 weeks on var and extra test.


God damn dude! You and HD are both some big mofos for any age but especially pushing 60!?!?!?

Buff ass old dudes on this site blow my mind, charger, HD, Beth, Cape, wtf

----------


## bethdoth

Thanks Guys. I hope to cut down to 11 -12 Percent Body fat in the next 5ish weeks. Will update pics then! I still need Charger to tell me how in the hell to get lats to pop when posing.

----------


## HDThunder

Nice work brother! You look great. Shooting for the same BF% myself. Just added Var at 50mg/day (25am/pm) 10 days ago. That on top of TPP/NPP 500mg/wk and 400mg/wk Tren A. Six weeks in and the fat is coming off but slowly. Haven't lost muscle but the damn belly fat is a bitch! lol

Oh yeah... should probably add I'm doing 45 min of LISS cardio 5-6x a week. Eating close to maintenance calories. I'm going to drop 400 calories a day as I seem to have plateaued. The cardio and drugs can only do so much. Time to get serious.

----------


## bethdoth

> Nice work brother! You look great. Shooting for the same BF% myself. Just added Var at 50mg/day (25am/pm) 10 days ago. That on top of TPP/NPP 500mg/wk and 400mg/wk Tren A. Six weeks in and the fat is coming off but slowly. Haven't lost muscle but the damn belly fat is a bitch! lol
> 
> Oh yeah... should probably add I'm doing 45 min of LISS cardio 5-6x a week. Eating close to maintenance calories. I'm going to drop 400 calories a day as I seem to have plateaued. The cardio and drugs can only do so much. Time to get serious.


Sounds like you have a good plan! That much TPP/NPP and Tren would put me in the hospital. Ya I am doing 50-60 minutes LISS Cardio 4-5 times a week and lifting lighter with higher reps. Find I get a better pump with lighter weight and really focusing on moving the weight slower and squeezing the muscle tight. Really need to let some joints and ligaments heal up. My research indicates Var is supposed to be one of the best for getting rid of Fat when in a calorie deficit especially that stubborn belly fat. Have you tried fasting HIIT? Melts the fat off me when I am motivated to get my ass out of bed at 4:30AM.

I will probably try Tren A at 200mg a week again this fall, unless I can achieve my goal using var and higher doses of test. But like the topic of this thread " To Big" I don't want to get bigger just leaner and tren always puts a few pounds of lean mass on me even when not trying! I know it's a curse most would like. But right now I just want to cut and get my waist down to a 34 inch circumference around the ol love handles.

----------


## HDThunder

> Have you tried fasting HIIT? Melts the fat off me when I am motivated to get my ass out of bed at 4:30AM.


I was just talking to a friend last night about adding 30 minutes of fasted cardio first thing in the AM. I'd also have to get up at 4:30am. Wouldn't be HIIT though. Not on 400mg Tren /wk. As it is I'm like a fat kid chasing an ice cream truck uphill on a hot summer day doing cardio. LOL

----------


## BG

> So at almost 58 years old I am very happy with my size and would just like to get a bit leaner. Problem is every time I cut I get bigger, almost to the point that I am going to have to start buying x large shirts vise large. I am about ready to stop lifting and just do HIIT in the mornings 3 times a week and steady state cardio after work. I really am not to worried about losing any muscle as long as I lose bodyfat. Right now I am at about 215 and 16% bodyfat. I have changed my workouts and use lighter weights and higher reps. For example on bench instead of doing 315 for 8ish I do 225 for 16ish.
> 
> Any of the other over 50 club sometimes feel like this?


Sorry so late to the party  :Smilie:  I was just there, I was as big as I could get with the amount of gear I was willing to run and it kinda became a hindrance. Pain in the ass with clothes, sweating all the time and when I moved I thought I wouldn't get a job being so big........well big wasn't the issue so much as being jacked. I was right, I had a hard time getting a job and I fully deflated, I ended up getting a government job and had to do so serious interviews. But now Im ready to get back going again, Im going to get my legs and back up to par and just firm the rest.

Now the thing as far as stopping, as we break 40's things Ive found some things dont come back if you stop, they are gone for good so becareful, Im talking about the ability to lift heavy and train with intensity. If I were you I wouldn't think over what your willing to give up, the cardio is a great idea, especially heart/health related, but the benching, 315 for 8 is a good bench, bet you worked hard to get there, do you really want to give that up? Go slow with changing training, really think it out, you dont want to give up somethings that you cant get back.

----------


## Obs

> Sorry so late to the party  I was just there, I was as big as I could get with the amount of gear I was willing to run and it kinda became a hindrance. Pain in the ass with clothes, sweating all the time and when I moved I thought I wouldn't get a job being so big........well big wasn't the issue so much as being jacked. I was right, I had a hard time getting a job and I fully deflated, I ended up getting a government job and had to do so serious interviews. But now Im ready to get back going again, Im going to get my legs and back up to par and just firm the rest.
> 
> Now the thing as far as stopping, as we break 40's things Ive found some things dont come back if you stop, they are gone for good so becareful, Im talking about the ability to lift heavy and train with intensity. If I were you I wouldn't think over what your willing to give up, the cardio is a great idea, especially heart/health related, but the benching, 315 for 8 is a good bench, bet you worked hard to get there, do you really want to give that up? Go slow with changing training, really think it out, you dont want to give up somethings that you cant get back.


It is extremely effective in gaining work as a contractor. As far as an employee goes most are probably worried that you would be a dbag they would be scared to control.

Its amazing how differently people treat you going from skinny to large and also annoying. 
I was a dangerous person at 180 and I wasn't respected or taken serious by several people that won't look me in the eye now. 

Makes me want to lose muscle and beat the shit out of them.

----------


## bethdoth

I have never seriously considered how others look at us. I mean I will walk into a bar and from time to time I will hear the whisper of some guy say the S word "steroids ". I just blow it off because most don't realize that you can't just shoot a steroid and bam your big, they are clueless of the hours of working out and trying to eat clean. I was in the Navy for 21 years and retired in 2000 and landed a great Government job working on Radar and electronics at airports, then my boss retired and I got his job doing computers, networking, satellite stuff and have two guys that work for me doing Radar and electronics. I retire again in 2 years 4 months and 14 days (but who is counting) and then I am done working. My boss and some co-workers are afraid to approach me sometimes, but that may be because of my demeanor and not size. 

I have a fairly large ego that I try to check at the door of the gym, but like you said I worked hard to be able to lift what I am capable of lifting. Do I want to loose that? Being strong benefits me in other ways as well. Like OBS I was up cutting wood last weekend and some of those logs were pretty damn heavy!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I have never seriously considered how others look at us. I mean I will walk into a bar and from time to time I will hear the whisper of some guy say the S word "steroids ". I just blow it off because most don't realize that you can't just shoot a steroid and bam your big, they are clueless of the hours of working out and trying to eat clean. I was in the Navy for 21 years and retired in 2000 and landed a great Government job working on Radar and electronics at airports, then my boss retired and I got his job doing computers, networking, satellite stuff and have two guys that work for me doing Radar and electronics. I retire again in 2 years 4 months and 14 days (but who is counting) and then I am done working. My boss and some co-workers are afraid to approach me sometimes, but that may be because of my demeanor and not size. 
> 
> I have a fairly large ego that I try to check at the door of the gym, but like you said I worked hard to be able to lift what I am capable of lifting. Do I want to loose that? Being strong benefits me in other ways as well. Like OBS I was up cutting wood last weekend and some of those logs were pretty damn heavy!


I must say i disagree. Most of us cant cause significant head turns without drugs.
And if u have been off for 6 months and stil cause them, its stil your previous druguse which is responsible.
As a pro said in a mag years ago. Take the best diett, the best PT and the best will for an average person, after 25 and 5 years of hard work, nothing speakable will happen if u go clean.
The drunk loosers in the bar are rigth. We are nothing without the goodies. 

Sent fra min G3311 via Tapatalk

----------


## bethdoth

> I must say i disagree. Most of us cant cause significant head turns without drugs.
> And if u have been off for 6 months and stil cause them, its stil your previous druguse which is responsible.
> As a pro said in a mag years ago. Take the best diett, the best PT and the best will for an average person, after 25 and 5 years of hard work, nothing speakable will happen if u go clean.
> The drunk loosers in the bar are rigth. We are nothing without the goodies. 
> 
> Sent fra min G3311 via Tapatalk


No we are actually agreeing. Yes steroids are part of the equation. But you can shot all the test and tren you want and if you just sat on your ass drinking beer you would get bigger and it would all be fat. So if someone whispers steroids they would be right, just my few observations on how others view guys that are bigger.

----------


## Obs

I agree with you both.

What I ment by it being effective for contracting was that it gives you an automatic presence over others.
As far as employment goes, depending on the job, presence may be seen as a deterrent.

Such as...

Oh, this guy wont be a good little doggy and play my games... He will probably steal my job and my wife...

----------


## diesel101

> You Amish? Your beard is.





> Richard...operator at
> Last employed job called me amish beard for years.
> 
> Sadaam


You two actually consider that fuzz a beard?  :Smilie:

----------


## Obs

> You two actually consider that fuzz a beard?


I dont needa sweat sponge on my face

----------

